# Mathysse fans...



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Specifically the little bitch who cried when I first came on this site was it liamc or something? 

What have you got to say now? The one dimensional over hyped 'machine' got treated like a child. So much for all his so called skills.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, Matthysse looked like shit. I was honestly thinking he was going to cry because his power wasn't effective against Garcia at all. Garcia gots skills, but he definitely showed he isn't on the same level to fight someone like Mayweather. He looked good, but he didn't look ATG good. It's as people have been saying. Garcia is good at everything but best at nothing.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

@JamieC


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Was backing Garcia, but he smashed the hype around lucas. 


Mathysse is a warrior no doubt.


I remember when 140 was the hot division, Devon, Amir, Timmy and Danny has proven himself the best in the division.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Amen Relentless.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> @JamieC


Yeah that's the cry baby bitch he wanted me banned for 'insulting' Mathysse


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Been backing Garcia, War Garcia!!! People on here were acting like Lucas was a God.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Matthysse looked like shit. I was honestly thinking he was going to cry because his power wasn't effective against Garcia at all. Garcia gots skills, but he definitely showed he isn't on the same level to fight someone like Mayweather. He looked good, but he didn't look ATG good. It's as people have been saying. Garcia is good at everything but best at nothing.


C'mon, man. It takes a GREAT fighter to knock out Khan and make Matthysse look average. Garcia has dominated all the guys he was supposed to LOSE to. Danny is still very young, he's got a long way to go before he can even reach HOF or ATG status but for now he is better than good. Nobody can come close to Mayweather at this point so it's not fair to undermine Garcia by bringing up Floyd's name. Kid is great and he'll get even better. Being good in all aspects actually makes a fighter great because it means he's well-rounded.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

True what your saying relentless. Some on here thought he was the next Kostya Tsyzu.

Garcia fathered him. Time to give Danny the respect he is due. He is the undisputed top dog at 140.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

backing matthysse ibwas leaning onto a k.o but I wasn't surprised if garcia wins by k.o. I was surprised garcia won by decision though. with the bombs they both threw I was expecting someone to be clipped eventually


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

Gaylovkin is next, what I tell y'all about 30 year old fighters who have never been hit hard. JamieC is defiantly a cum guzzling ***.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> C'mon, man. It takes a GREAT fighter to knock out Khan and make Matthysse look average. Garcia has dominated all the guys he was supposed to LOSE to. Danny is still very young, he's got a long way to go before he can even reach HOF or ATG status but for now he is better than good. Nobody can come close to Mayweather at this point so it's not fair to undermine Garcia by bringing up Floyd's name. Kid is great and he'll get even better. Being good in all aspects actually makes a fighter great because it means he's well-rounded.


He didn't really dominate Matthysse, dude. I mean we're talking about someone that is the number one of the division. The one that Tsyzu used to own. Remember, Tsyzu fucked-up a prime Zab Judah who these guys are struggling to beat. This PPV really exposed how weak this era is in terms of talent. I honestly don't even see a future HoFer in Danny Garcia. He won a very, very good fight, but he still has a long road ahead of him in improvement.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

came in the ring with a falklands flag which has nothing to do with boxing and took a beating like his military did in 1982, prick.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

EuroHugger said:


> Gaylovkin is next, what I tell y'all about 30 year old fighters who have never been hit hard. JamieC is defiantly a cum guzzling ***.


Maybe you're right. I was really, really disappointed in Matthysse. Maybe Golovkin will lose to Stevens.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas still gonna be a force. but Danny on another level. I hope this is the end of guys underrating him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

All thats left are the GGG fans


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Matthysse did well, no shame in losing the way he did, with a eye like that to a pretty good fighter like Danny.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Maybe you're right. I was really, really disappointed in Matthysse. Maybe Golovkin will lose to Stevens.


He will, I'll never doubt my instinct or Danny again.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What Matthysse has to do with Golovkin ??


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> What Matthysse has to do with Golovkin ??


Technically nothing, but their largest nuthuggers tend to want to fuck both of them.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> What Matthysse has to do with Golovkin ??


It seems like they are equating them both because of their high KO %. I'm not a Golovkin fan, but I am a Matthysse fan.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> What Matthysse has to do with Golovkin ??


Exact same nuthuggers, Bogotazo banned me for saying Stevens beats Golovkin and he's a Lucas nutthugger and said I was racist cause I didn't like them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Yeah that's the cry baby bitch he wanted me banned for 'insulting' Mathysse


:lol: he said Matthysse would beat Mayweather :rofl


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Once again, Danny comes in the underdog, and leaves the champion. I love when haters eat crow.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: he said Matthysse would beat Mayweather :rofl


Towards my end on ESB that was a common statement, fucking hate shitheads like Bogo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

EuroHugger said:


> Towards my end on ESB that was a common statement, fucking hate shitheads like Bogo.


:lol: yeah I saw that too often man, but tbf to Bogo, I don't think he was one of the ones to pick Matthysse to beat Floyd


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think Mattysse is bad at all. People see someone knocked out in today's boxing and they think that guy can knockout everyone.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yeah I saw that too often man, but tbf to Bogo, I don't think he was one of the ones to pick Matthysse to beat Floyd


I'd look but his whole Floyd isn't so great thing and his love of Lucas makes me think he's one of those queers.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

on esb man so many people on this guys nuts, but he only had one win over a glassed jawed Peterson. He was being so hyped and Danny was getting so underrated. People went on like he was Julian Jackson, or prime Trinidad who was literally KOing all the top guys from WW to MW, guys who had never been KD before, who had showed good punch resistance prior.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Really surprised by the outcome of that fight, i thought for sure Lucas was going to blow Garcia away. I don't think Matthysse was overrated i just think Garcia is way better than i thought he was.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

EuroHugger said:


> Gaylovkin is next, what I tell y'all about 30 year old fighters who have never been hit hard. JamieC is defiantly a cum guzzling ***.


Oneshot has found his way back into CHB :rofl  @Bogotazo


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cammannn guys, Golovkin is just a more skilled and just the better fighter than Matthysse, that was never up for contention, pre or post Garcia fight.

Nevertheless, Matthysse simply outclassed. He's still a killer though and will do well, I'll always watch his fights. We still shouldn't forget his great performance against Lamont Peterson!!!


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oneshot has found his way back into CHB :rofl
> @Bogotazo


Fuck your whore mom you damn racist.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Cammannn guys, Golovkin is just a more skilled and just the better fighter than Matthysse, that was never up for contention, pre or post Garcia fight.
> 
> Nevertheless, Matthysse simply outclassed. He's still a killer though and will do well, I'll always watch his fights. We still shouldn't forget his great performance against Lamont Peterson!!!


Gaylovkin is a damn coward who hasn't fought a hard hitter since Bute, Fuck him, fuck you and fuck that *** Lucas.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> All thats left are the GGG fans


:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oneshot has found his way back into CHB :rofl
> @Bogotazo


He's gone.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Funny I was really hoping Matty would win but I put money on Garcia (odds were too good) and he's the only one that made me money tonight.

Great performance by Swift, him and Angel really brought a good game plan.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I went bonkers when Matthysse went down. Props to team Garcia, and Lucas. That eye :err


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been saying for days that it was getting on my tits how a small number of Garcia fans were taking any pick for Matthyse as some sort of inference that Garcia was a bum when I know plenty of people who picked Lucas knew that was far from the case.
In fact my problem was with the bookies, who had no reason to have Matthyse as such a low priced favourite in a fight where there wasn't a great discrepancy between the fighters.
I picked Lucas but it was never going to be some Randall Bailey or Buster Douglas type shock if Danny won.
And he boxed brilliantly.Well done to him.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Much respect for Danny Garcia. I hoped Matthysse would win it but Garcia proved he is the real deal + his beard is elite level.
Matthysse also proved he got ATG status whiskers.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: he said Matthysse would beat Mayweather :rofl


They were making out he was more skilled than he actually was. They were fuckin giving him credit for things he did accidentally "oooh did you see the way he took a side step then came back with a (wide ass) hook that was meant to be thrown from this awkward angle he threw it from to offset his opponent" ...fuck outta here when his power did absolutely nothing to garcia he had no plan b


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah. Because Matthysse was really exposed, losing by about 2 points to another quality fighter in Danny Garcia. :rolleyes


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The bookies are rarely wrong and Matthyse was the exact same price to win by KO as he was just to win,which is rare,and the odds did not in any way reflect the true "gulf" between them.
I still think it would've been a closer fight if Lucas didn't have to guard that eye as his best attack has always been the right hand behind the rangefinder,but if any fans of LMM think this was some kind of shocking upset,then I'm not one of them.
It's a shame that knob Angel will only get louder now as Danny's performances get better.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah. Because Matthysse was really exposed, losing by about 2 points to another quality fighter in Danny Garcia. :rolleyes


Felt for him a little bit. It was game over when that eye started closing.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah. Because Matthysse was really exposed, losing by about 2 points to another quality fighter in Danny Garcia. :rolleyes


2 points? Ok :lol:

Considering the fact that Mathysse was apparently supposed to steamroll garcia and garcia not being good enough I think hedid get exposed.

All these Mathysse sack swingers now doing a 360 with the whole garcia is a great fighter talk :rofl


----------



## BogoisJaysSlave (Sep 15, 2013)

Roe said:


> Yeah. Because Matthysse was really exposed, losing by about 2 points to another quality fighter in Danny Garcia. :rolleyes


Oh now he is a quality fighter, fuck you.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Felt for him a little bit. It was game over when that eye started closing.


It is just about the worst thing that can happen to an orthodox fighter with a hammer right hand when fighting Garcia.I've given Danny his well deserved props but if Lucas hadn't had to guard that eye against Danny's trademark punch and been able to set his jab with the right following up it would've been a different fight.

Taking nothing away from Danny but it's just a cold, hard fact.


----------



## BogoisJaysSlave (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It is just about the worst thing that can happen to an orthodox fighter with a hammer right hand when fighting Garcia.I've given Danny his well deserved props but if Lucas hadn't had to guard that eye against Danny's trademark punch and been able to set his jab with the right following up it would've been a different fight.
> 
> Taking nothing away from Danny but it's just a cold, hard fact.


Did a fan attack Lucas closing his eye?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Props to Swift.

He fought a great fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BogoisJaysSlave said:


> Did a fan attack Lucas closing his eye?


Not that I know of.
What's your point?
In fact,don't bother telling me.I don't want to know.
Did someone hit you over the head with a blunt object and fuck up your reading comprehension?


----------



## BogoisJaysSlave (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Not that I know of.
> What's your point?
> In fact,don't bother telling me.I don't want to know.
> Did someone hit you over the head with a blunt object and fuck up your reading comprehension?


Ha you going full fanboy? Stop acting like Danny didn't fuck up the eye fucking Euro.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BogoisJaysSlave said:


> Did a fan attack Lucas closing his eye?


Couldn't you have come up with a less obvious alt username?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Banning from my phone is fun.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Props to Swift.
> 
> He fought a great fight.


Man, I wouldn't put Marquez or GGG in your avatar next.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BogoisJaysSlave said:


> Ha you going full fanboy? Stop acting like Danny didn't fuck up the eye fucking Euro.


Where did I say Danny didn't fuck up the eye?
I answered a post from Hands of Iron about the injury but you obviously have one of your dreadlocks hanging over your eyes.
Why don't you take your bullshit elsewhere.The reverse racism and Eurobum talk never was funny, far less becoming tiresome.

You are the worst type of racist.The reverse martyr.
You know fine fucking well I'm no racist so don't use my posts to make your drivellous points.
The only slave here is you.A slave to absolute bullshit beliefs.
Don't waste your time quoting me because I have no I interest in discussing your sewerage with you.
Toodle pip.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshit mad that Lucas fans are giving props to Garcia.
Prolly thinks Argentina is one of the Canary Islands.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, I wouldn't put Marquez or GGG in your avatar next.


:lol:

Same thing I was thinking actually


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Banning from my phone is fun.


She'll be back.:rolleyes


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> Same thing I was thinking actually


It's honestly been kind of shocking seeing Mares and Matthysse falter. Both were just starting to really garner attention. Mares had been doing work for quite a while really, but it didn't fully open up until he KO'ed PDL at 126. Then Boom!


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

The hype train is over, thank God. Garcia is that dude.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Give Khan to Lucas and put that as a Mayweather vs Garcia co-mainevent and we´ll see a murder like the Peterson one again.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny a G.:deal


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Danny a G.:deal


Yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's honestly been kind of shocking seeing Mares and Matthysse falter. Both were just starting to really garner attention. Mares had been doing work for quite a while really, but it didn't fully open up until he KO'ed PDL at 126. Then Boom!


Sadly though, we're now caught in an era when a high profile loss is treated like some sort of Armageddon.
Both will be back,and do just fine.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sadly though, we're now caught in an era when a high profile loss is treated like some sort of Armageddon.
> Both will be back,and do just fine.


Mares will win a rematch. Not sure what's next for Lucas, this was a big missed opportunity to really blow it open.


----------



## BogosWhoreMom (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Where did I say Danny didn't fuck up the eye?
> I answered a post from Hands of Iron about the injury but you obviously have one of your dreadlocks hanging over your eyes.
> Why don't you take your bullshit elsewhere.The reverse racism and Eurobum talk never was funny, far less becoming tiresome.
> 
> ...


Fuck you, you racist cunt, you claimed Danny didn't close the eye. Die Euro shit.


----------



## BogosWhoreMom (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Oneshit mad that Lucas fans are giving props to Garcia.
> Prolly thinks Argentina is one of the Canary Islands.


You trying to take what Danny earned and give it to your *** Lucas.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BogosWhoreMom said:


> Fuck you, you racist cunt, you claimed Danny didn't close the eye. Die Euro shit.


I'd ask you to point out where I said that,but I really couldn't give a fuck what you have to say,and it amuses me to see you getting all flustered over things that haven't been said.
And yes,I am racist.I'm a black man who thinks white people are the scum of the earth.You are a white guy who just happens to be particularly annoying.


----------



## BogosWhoreMom (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'd ask you to point out where I said that,but I really couldn't give a fuck what you have to say,and it amuses me to see you getting all flustered over things that haven't been said.
> And yes,I am racist.I'm a black man who thinks white people are the scum of the earth.You are a white guy who just happens to be particularly annoying.


Bitch you said it in here and I said did a fan do it, die you shit you always hug Euros go fuck Ricky Burns.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny was completely disrespected before the fight by fans. Champion the underdog bcuz Lucas KO'd Peterson and..... Trust, it's not just Garcia is better than you all thought. Lucas isn't the God he was made out to be either.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BogosWhoreMom said:


> Bitch you said it in here and I said did a fan do it, die you shit you always hug Euros go fuck Ricky Burns.


Quote the post peckerwood.
The only mistake I made was sticking up for you last week thinking that you took unnecessary flack on here.
But if I knew you were white I'd never have bothered,as I hate white bitches who bitch all day.
Good luck with finding that post to quote.I don't mind waiting until you get back from your Klan meeting.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Danny was completely disrespected before the fight by fans. Champion the underdog bcuz Lucas KO'd Peterson and..... Trust, it's not just Garcia is better than you all thought. Lucas isn't the God he was made out to be either.


I think it's more Lucas wasn't that good. He had no plan-B. As I said in another post, he looked like he was going to cry when he saw Garcia still standing after landing those shots. Garcia still managed to look like shit in this win. He gets hit way too fucking much, and he made this fight look really, really ugly visually. I was disappointed in both fighters. I wanted to see someone emerge as a sure-bet HoF'er-type fighter, but all we got was an ugly fight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> C'mon, man. It takes a GREAT fighter to knock out Khan


Would you call Breidis Prescott a _great _fighter? Khan is a good, quality fighter but it obviously doesn't take greatness to beat him. Peterson did it, Garcia beat the piss out of him and Breidis Prescott destroyed him in one round.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Danny a G.:deal


:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Danny was completely disrespected before the fight by fans. Champion the underdog bcuz Lucas KO'd Peterson and..... Trust, it's not just Garcia is better than you all thought. Lucas isn't the God he was made out to be either.


Divi, you know Power is a SON OF A BITCH in this sport. It is the easiest way of attracting a horde of followers and build a hype machine. It almost never fails.

@PityTheFool :rofl You're killing me


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Danny was completely disrespected before the fight by fans. Champion the underdog bcuz Lucas KO'd Peterson and..... Trust, it's not just Garcia is better than you all thought. Lucas isn't the God he was made out to be either.


Very truthful post...I love how Danny was able to absorb Lucas best shots and then proceed to outwork Lucas...Danny killed the hype.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I went bonkers when Matthysse went down. Props to team Garcia, and Lucas. That eye :err


and besides the eye Mattysse did not hit Garcia much. Look at Garcia's face after the fight. The best he has looked after a fight in a long time. Garcia is improving and prime right now. He cannot beat Floyd just because he is smaller and doesn't have the speed to do it. Another decision for Floyd.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> and besides the eye Mattysse did not hit Garcia much. Look at Garcia's face after the fight. The best he has looked after a fight in a long time. Garcia is improving and prime right now. He cannot beat Floyd just because he is smaller and doesn't have the speed to do it. Another decision for Floyd.


Pretty much any fight from here on out is "Mayweather UD" But it's been like that for years really.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Pretty much any fight from here on out is "Mayweather UD" But it's been like that for years really.


that is true. At this point he fought Canelo so I cannot say he did not fight a legit fighter. I just think he should have fought Pacman for the name on the resume. Just having that name means something, even now to be honest. He should get the Pacman fight and beat him and having Manny on his resume helps it a lot. Makes it complete. Even now since Manny is still a top fighter but on the decline. In retropspect Floyd needs to fight Pacman for his resume.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

good thread

DANI squashed the next potential "pactards"

PHILLY


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Quote the post peckerwood.
> The only mistake I made was sticking up for you last week thinking that you took unnecessary flack on here.
> But if I knew you were white I'd never have bothered,as I hate white bitches who bitch all day.
> Good luck with finding that post to quote.I don't mind waiting until you get back from your Klan meeting.


Okay I agree with you it was a robbery, ***********.


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Divi, you know Power is a SON OF A BITCH in this sport. It is the easiest way of attracting a horde of followers and build a hype machine. It almost never fails.
> 
> It's cause y'all thought he was white.
> 
> @PityTheFool :rofl You're killing me


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I like Matthysse but i did not like the disrespect Danny was getting either because they hated Angel or they flat out thought Lucas was the next coming. Garcia halted that train and proved a hell of a lot of people wrong, Matthysse can certainly come again and i wouldnt rule out a rematch somewhere down the line.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> Okay I agree with you it was a robbery, ***********.


You can keep that *********** shit for your own Klan.Lucas was well beaten last night and I thought Garcia nullified him brilliantly.The eye injury may well have changed things but that doesn't 't necessarily translate into a different result.
I'm only one of a number of Matthyse fans who have fully acknowledged that the better man won last night and deserves credit,and if you check my pre-fight posts I took great offence at Garcia fans suggesting that just because you pick an LMM victory,you're suggesting Danny is a bum.
This wasn't some Buster Douglas type upset,and the odds for this fight were disgraceful.
Now I'm asking you nicely to refrain from the Mein Kampf rhetoric,as I'm an ex-Crip who has found peace and converted to Islam.
But if I find out any of your ancestors lynched any of my ancestors, I ain't gonna be this civil with you.


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You can keep that *********** shit for your own Klan.Lucas was well beaten last night and I thought Garcia nullified him brilliantly.The eye injury may well have changed things but that doesn't 't necessarily translate into a different result.
> I'm only one of a number of Matthyse fans who have fully acknowledged that the better man won last night and deserves credit,and if you check my pre-fight posts I took great offence at Garcia fans suggesting that just because you pick an LMM victory,you're suggesting Danny is a bum.
> This wasn't some Buster Douglas type upset,and the odds for this fight were disgraceful.
> Now I'm asking you nicely to refrain from the Mein Kampf rhetoric,as I'm an ex-Crip who has found peace and converted to Islam.
> But if I find out any of your ancestors lynched any of my ancestors, I ain't gonna be this civil with you.


Golovkin is next queer


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> Golovkin is next queer


Sorry white boy.I only speak English.What are you saying when you say "Golovkin is next queer"
The lack of punctuation means I don't know if you mean "Golovkin is the next guy you want to fuck in the ass" or "Golovkin is the next boxer to come out as queer"
Either way,I couldn't give a fuck.I quite like Golovkin,even if he is white,but like Matthyse,I'm more a casual fan than a fanatic,and I also know the balanced nature of my last post throws your right off your silly little game.I tend to focus more on guys like Floyd,Hopkins and Rigo,and I make the odd exception for guys like Froch,Marquez(although I wrestled with my conscience for those two) and the talented white fellow from Oakland.Is it Ward or Watt?
I picked Lucas but I said Danny was being underrated and I wouldn't be shocked if he won.Maybe your pillowcase needs bigger eyeholes Peckerwood.Why don't you head off to the Klan gathering with your skinhead buddies while we try to discuss boxing?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> Golovkin is next queer


wheres the pic of your 70inch screen welfare boy?


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

Relentless said:


> wheres the pic of your 70inch screen welfare boy?


120 and I already showed it to you dirty Paki


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry white boy.I only speak English.What are you saying when you say "Golovkin is next queer"
> The lack of punctuation means I don't know if you mean "Golovkin is the next guy you want to fuck in the ass" or "Golovkin is the next boxer to come out as queer"
> Either way,I couldn't give a fuck.I quite like Golovkin,even if he is white,but like Matthyse,I'm more a casual fan than a fanatic,and I also know the balanced nature of my last post throws your right off your silly little game.I tend to focus more on guys like Floyd,Hopkins and Rigo,and I make the odd exception for guys like Froch,Marquez(although I wrestled with my conscience for those two) and the talented white fellow from Oakland.Is it Ward or Watt?
> I picked Lucas but I said Danny was being underrated and I wouldn't be shocked if he won.Maybe your pillowcase needs bigger eyeholes Peckerwood.Why don't you head off to the Klan gathering with your skinhead buddies while we try to discuss boxing?


Fuck you and Burns you hoe


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> 120 and I already showed it to you dirty Paki


no you haven't black boy you should me some grainy stills.

you streamed the fight didn't you?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> Fuck you and Burns you hoe


I got my own hoes and none of my clients are into guys.
Now take your cracker ass off to a *********** meeting and admit that you chose the wrong guy to pull your shit on.Never said Danny never caused the injury,never said Lucas was robbed,never said Danny didn't perform very well and don't talk about Golovkin much.
If you don't want to talk about brothers head off to Castefootball with your other white Klitschko cocksuckers and show off your tattoo of Governor Wallace boyeeeee!


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

Relentless said:


> no you haven't black boy you should me some grainy stills.
> 
> you streamed the fight didn't you?


Ha bitch grainy


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I got my own hoes and none of my clients are into guys.
> Now take your cracker ass off to a *********** meeting and admit that you chose the wrong guy to pull your shit on.Never said Danny never caused the injury,never said Lucas was robbed,never said Danny didn't perform very well and don't talk about Golovkin much.
> If you don't want to talk about brothers head off to Castefootball with your other white Klitschko cocksuckers and show off your tattoo of Governor Wallace boyeeeee!


Take Johnny out your signature you don't deserve that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> She'll be back.:rolleyes


And I'll be here. Waiting.


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And I'll be here. Waiting.


Die Zimmerman


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> Yeah. Because Matthysse was really exposed, losing by about 2 points to another quality fighter in Danny Garcia. :rolleyes


The way people were talking losing by 2 points to Danny Garcia was laughable. Eat the crow. I did and it's not that bad.


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The way people were talking losing by 2 points to Danny Garcia was laughable. Eat the crow. I did and it's not that bad.


They aren't men


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Not your type then?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> They aren't men


I'm a fan of both. Both warriors that came together and had a great fight.


----------



## Lucaswasrobbed (Sep 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Not your type then?


Ha you can't admit you were wrong like us, female trait.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The way people were talking losing by 2 points to Danny Garcia was laughable. Eat the crow. I did and it's not that bad.


maybe it was wider than 2 points, but it was still a relatively close fight. Lucas is a complete warrior for fighting on with his eye like that and taking all of those shots.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> losing by 2 points to Danny Garcia was laughable


Ok.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> maybe it was wider than 2 points, but it was still a relatively close fight.


Any fight with a guy like Lucas will always be considered a competitive fight because he has the equalizer.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Any fight with a guy like Lucas will always be considered a competitive fight because he has the equalizer.


if he moved up and fought Mayweather (he could do it) that would not be competetive. the point is it was a good technical fight and I dont get why people are shitting on lucas, he fought a tough fight and didn't fold. proof this guys chin is granite.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> if he moved up and fought Mayweather (he could do it) that would not be competetive. the point is it was a good technical fight and I dont get why people are shitting on lucas, he fought a tough fight and didn't fold. proof this guys chin is granite.


I don't think anyone was questioning the hardness of him prior


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

garcia was great, busted up that eye then left lucas blinded to his money shot. told everyone danny had a iron chin and by mid fight danny would adjust and win.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucaswasrobbed said:


> Ha you can't admit you were wrong like us, female trait.


I know some poofs have female traits that straight guys like myself don't, but listen, straight guys can admit they were wrong.It's not exclusive to you girls.

What white poofters like you can't see is when they owning themselves if your lists in this thread are anything to go by.

Now leave a brother alone and raise your right hand straight in the air, and hold it up there like ya don't cay-er.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> garcia was great, busted up that eye then left lucas blinded to his money shot. told everyone danny had a iron chin and by mid fight danny would adjust and win.


I agree mate.He thoroughly deserved it.
And even though I've learned on this thread that I won't admit Danny deserved to win,and that I've apparently claimed it was a fan who injured Lucas's eye,I seem to remember the very 1st thing I posted after I saw the fight was a post congratulating you.

I might get the blame for the mess in Syria at this rate though!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree mate.He thoroughly deserved it.
> And even though I've learned on this thread that I won't admit Danny deserved to win,and that I've apparently claimed it was a fan who injured Lucas's eye,I seem to remember the very 1st thing I posted after I saw the fight was a post congratulating you.
> 
> I might get the blame for the mess in Syria at this rate though!


hahaha thanks homes. sucks there's nothing next weekend but looking forward to Haye taking Fury's head off and Cloud upsetting Stevenson in a couple weeks!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Yeah that's the cry baby bitch he wanted me banned for 'insulting' Mathysse


how did i dickhead? complete bullshit

Id still back Matty in a rematch. Imagine if Ricky Burns had butted, low blowed and relied on a shitty KD call that should have never been to scrape a win against a guy with one eye? The forum would be in meltdown. Danny fought a clever fight but was fortunate on the night with a few things, Matthysse will stop him in the rematch


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ok.


dont forget that if there hadnt been a shocking KD call it would have been a draw, or if the ref had deducted another point for Cox-Sai tactics. Danny was tough and boxed the fight he needed to, but like I say if that had been Burns people would have gone mad. He did what he needed to do but in the rematch id still pick Lucas to stop him. Might actually make Lucas KO odds worthwhile


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

JamieC said:


> how did i dickhead? complete bullshit
> 
> Id still back Matty in a rematch. Imagine if Ricky Burns had butted, low blowed and relied on a shitty KD call that should have never been to scrape a win against a guy with one eye? The forum would be in meltdown. Danny fought a clever fight but was fortunate on the night with a few things, Matthysse will stop him in the rematch


llook at that thread again you were crying like a bitch.

a guy with one eye? so mathysse came in with a battered eye right? nothing to do with garcia beating him around like a punk bitch?


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> how did i dickhead? complete bullshit
> 
> Id still back Matty in a rematch. Imagine if Ricky Burns had butted, low blowed and relied on a shitty KD call that should have *never been to scrape a win against a guy with one eye? The forum would be in meltdown. Danny fought a clever fight but was fortunate on the night with a few things, Matthysse will stop him in the rematch*


Based on what??? I like how you think Lucas is the only one thats gonna have a different gameplan if they were to fight again...Lucas isn't all that and will get outboxed again. I think it was you that I've tried to tell you that Danny was gonna beat Lucas and he did...You guys are still seriously overrating Lucas. He's a good but not some unstoppable monster you guys are hyping up to be.:-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl



JamieC said:


> Im not basing my opinion on that fight, though it was impressive, I'm basing it on Mayweather's decline, Matthysse's wins over Judah and Alexander and a good win over a contender in Ajose, plus they're style match up. Mayweather isn't as mobile as he was. I dont think it would be easy but I'd back Matthysse over him. Marquez would be a step too far atm


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> llook at that thread again you were crying like a bitch.
> 
> a guy with one eye? so mathysse came in with a battered eye right? nothing to do with garcia beating him around like a punk bitch?


how was i? the eye might have been something to do with leading with the head, so many butts and low blows, it is what it is the ref should have been more firm



Rudyard said:


> Based on what??? I like how you think Lucas is the only one thats gonna have a different gameplan if they were to fight again...Lucas isn't all that and will get outboxed again. I think it was you that I've tried to tell you that Danny was gonna beat Lucas and he did...You guys are still seriously overrating Lucas. He's a good but not some unstoppable monster you guys are hyping up to be.:-(


outboxed again? he hasnt been outboxed by Garcia once, Garcia won the fight because of the shit KD call, if that call hadn't happened it would have ended in a draw in all likelihood, so how did he outbox him? and this was a guy with one eye who Garcia could seemingly low blow heabutt and hold and will



bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


so? Mayweather impressed me the other night, i said on twitter we were about to witness an exhibition and it proved so, but i got it wrong in the post you highlighted, he can still move well. why he didnt do that against Cotto or even Guerrero i dont know, but he seemed about 10 years younger in the Canelo fight, great to see. The Lucas fight would still be interesting down the line, especially if Floyd does actually slow down, Matthysse is good at breaking fighters down when he cuts them off, but the Mayweather we just saw is only challenged by GGG at 154 for the time being imo, he looked back to his best, if he'd pushed that little bit harder in the 7th, he could have got the stoppage. he just backed off at the vital time imo


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

JamieC said:


> how was i? the eye might have been something to do with leading with the head, so many butts and low blows, it is what it is the ref should have been more firm


or the left hooks after left hooks the bum ate?


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

JamieC said:


> how was i? the eye might have been something to do with leading with the head, so many butts and low blows, it is what it is the ref should have been more firm
> 
> outboxed again? he hasnt been outboxed by Garcia once, Garcia won the fight because of the shit KD call, if that call hadn't happened it would have ended in a draw in all likelihood, so how did he outbox him? and this was a guy with one eye who Garcia could seemingly low blow heabutt and hold and will
> 
> so? Mayweather impressed me the other night, i said on twitter we were about to witness an exhibition and it proved so, but i got it wrong in the post you highlighted, he can still move well. why he didnt do that against Cotto or even Guerrero i dont know, but he seemed about 10 years younger in the Canelo fight, great to see. The Lucas fight would still be interesting down the line, especially if Floyd does actually slow down, Matthysse is good at breaking fighters down when he cuts them off, but the Mayweather we just saw is only challenged by GGG at 154 for the time being imo, he looked back to his best, if he'd pushed that little bit harder in the 7th, he could have got the stoppage. he just backed off at the vital time imo


So butthurt :rofl

I hope Garcia takes the rematch and beats the shit out of Matthysse again just so I can laugh at you some more :lol:


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> outboxed again? he hasnt been outboxed by Garcia once, Garcia won the fight because of the shit KD call, if that call hadn't happened it would have ended in a draw in all likelihood, so how did he outbox him? and this was a guy with one eye who Garcia could seemingly low blow heabutt and hold and will


What fight were you watching??? If you don't consider that Garcia outboxing Lucas then we'll just need to leave it at that because you're blind if you don't think Garcia outboxed Lucas...Lucas didn't have an answer for Garcia...He got his eye swollen from all of those jabs he was eating...Just admit you picked the wrong guy instead of being bitter.

Its not like Lucas walked into this match with that swollen eye...I wonder how did that to him?!!:rolleyes

If you're gonna call out Garcia for low blows...Do it for Lucas as well....They both got dirty at times...its part of the game.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> how was i? the eye might have been something to do with leading with the head, so many butts and low blows, it is what it is the ref should have been more firm


Just look at how many jabs and hooks he was eating...He didn't walk into the ring with that eye like that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rudyard said:


> What fight were you watching??? If you don't consider that Garcia outboxing Lucas then we'll just need to leave it at that because you're blind if you don't think Garcia outboxed Lucas...Lucas didn't have an answer for Garcia...He got his eye swollen from all of those jabs he was eating...Just admit you picked the wrong guy instead of being bitter.
> 
> Its not like Lucas walked into this match with that swollen eye...I wonder how did that to him?!!:rolleyes


whatever man, lord it up because your boy will lose a rematch, ive never seen an eye swell up instantly from a jab tbh but whatever he did not outbox him. ill say again Garcia would not have won without the shit KD call, so how can you say he outboxed him? Danny impressed me loads, showed a great chin as well, but considering all the good fortune he had on the night he didnt exactly shine, couldnt even drop the guy legitimately and barely scraped a pts win, but ill admit even that is much better than i expected.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rudyard said:


> Just look at how many jabs and hooks he was eating...He didn't walk into the ring with that eye like that.


look at how many heabutts he ate as well, we can both describe the fight


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> whatever man, lord it up because your boy will lose a rematch, ive never seen an eye swell up instantly from a jab tbh but whatever he did not outbox him. ill say again Garcia would not have won without the shit KD call, so how can you say he outboxed him? Danny impressed me loads, showed a great chin as well, but considering all the good fortune he had on the night he didnt exactly shine, couldnt even drop the guy legitimately and barely scraped a pts win, but ill admit even that is much better than i expected.


:-( You said that same shit before this fight and looked what happened...Just face reality...Lucas isn't that good. Garcia is the better man..>>>>Get over it!atsch

And yes, he outboxed him! And that's your opinion about the knock down...He had a comfortable lead so despite the KD, he still was enroute to a win.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

And look how many times Lucas rabbit punched?? your point?


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

:cry That mean man hit my boyfriend in the nuts and hurt his eye, it's not fair!! :cry


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rudyard said:


> :-( You said that same shit before this fight and looked what happened...Just face reality...Lucas isn't that good. Garcia is the better man..>>>>Get over it!atsch
> 
> And yes, he outboxed him! And that's your opinion about the knock down...He had a comfortable lead so despite the KD, he still was enroute to a win.


well i wasnt expecting Danny to get away with fighting like Bika and Lucas to go blind, a rematch is only fair

And no he didnt, two judges gave it 114-112, switch the 10-8 danny to 10-9 lucas and lucas wins, and it was a bullshit KD and everyone knows it, so did Lucas not nearly win with one eye?but was outboxed?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Matthysse nuthuggers are hilarious. They really don't know how to deal with their "machine" getting shut down..

That's what you get for putting your faith in an Argentine bum who's purpose is to be used as a stepping stone for young Americans :yep..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

We all knew Lucas could be outboxed. We had seen it in previous bouts. Even if you gave Lucas the nod against both Judah and Alexander, he clearly was outboxed for long stretches in each bout.

We just didn't know how thoroughly Garcia would outbox him. How easily Danny would pick off his shots and counter. I watched the fight again last night, and Danny was thoroughly outclassing him on a level not even many Garcia fans would have believed possible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Matthysse nuthuggers are hilarious.* They really don't know how to deal with their "machine" getting shut down..*
> 
> That's what you get for putting your faith in an Argentine bum who's purpose is to be used as a stepping stone for young Americans :yep..


:rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I think ima go on ESB and pick on that "box4life" guy or whatever his name is..
Biggest matthysse nuthugger I've seen..


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> well i wasnt expecting Danny to get away with fighting like Bika and Lucas to go blind, a rematch is only fair
> 
> And no he didnt, two judges gave it 114-112, switch the 10-8 danny to 10-9 lucas and lucas wins, and it was a bullshit KD and everyone knows it, so did Lucas not nearly win with one eye?but was outboxed?


The knockdown came from a blow so how it bullshit?? Come on man, you're better than this...you're sounding real butthurt now...The KD was legit...He caught Lucas and Lucas went down..thats a fact not fiction.

And when you get through, its a clear win for Garcia no matter how you try to downplay it!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> We all knew Lucas could be outboxed. We had seen it in previous bouts. Even if you gave Lucas the nod against both Judah and Alexander, he clearly was outboxed for long stretches in each bout.
> 
> We just didn't know how thoroughly Garcia would outbox him. How easily Danny would pick off his shots and counter. I watched the fight again last night, and Danny was thoroughly outclassing him on a level not even many Garcia fans would have believed possible.


what that Devon and Zab fight taught me is if you neutralize his straight right downstairs along with box him, he looks ordinary



bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl


:yep
Shut down by a young "technician"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I think ima go on ESB and pick on that "box4life" guy or whatever his name is..
> Biggest matthysse nuthugger I've seen..


that bitch is over there still crying saying it's a draw. He still think Mayweather would lose to Matthysse



~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep
> Shut down by a young "technician"


too slick, too American :hey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that bitch is over there still crying saying it's a draw. He still think Mayweather would lose to Matthysse
> 
> too slick, too American :hey


wasn't that the cuntface that would spam the board about how Floyd will duck Sergio(e)'s gay cousin Lucaz?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wasn't that the cuntface that would spam the board about how Floyd will duck Sergio(e)'s gay cousin Lucaz?


yeah that's him. He and str1 were the main ones turning people off of Matthysse


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

look at him playing the oh lets be friends it was a close fight card.

close fight lolz you motherfuckers were saying it was gonna be a 3 round demolition job even if it was a close fight and mathysse won he would get blasted for the hype he receives.

i wanna see mathysse fight pacquiao if he wins against rios or keith thurman so they can knock his ass out and end his career and send him back to selling feathers like his idol tata baldomir.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a Matthysse fan. Not a hardcore one or anything like that, but I root for the guy and enjoy watching him fight. I've got to say, what's the problem here?

What I saw on Saturday was a highly competitive back and forth fight in which both fighters traded heavy leather and exhibited all the traits you can expect from two top level fighters. It wasn't a fight for the ages, but it was never dull, and at the end of the night the right man walked away with the victory. It was also a fight in which you could see the other man winning given a chance of a rematch. Congrats to Garcia from coming back from a shaky first few rounds to clinch the fight and for taking some of the shots he did from Lucas (whom I still consider a monstrous puncher) and congrats to Lucas for staying in the fight despite a debilitating injury and for giving the paying public their money's worth. Nice to see both fighters investing so heavily in their bodywork as well. 

Really quite pathetic that someone has to try to put a downer of this fight. Just grow up and enjoy the sport and stop worrying what the "opposing" fans think.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> I'm a Matthysse fan. Not a hardcore one or anything like that, but I root for the guy and enjoy watching him fight. I've got to say, what's the problem here?
> 
> What I saw on Saturday was a highly competitive back and forth fight in which both fighters traded heavy leather and exhibited all the traits you can expect from two top level fighters. It wasn't a fight for the ages, but it was never dull, and at the end of the night the right man walked away with the victory. It was also a fight in which you could see the other man winning given a chance of a rematch. Congrats to Garcia from coming back from a shaky first few rounds to clinch the fight and for taking some of the shots he did from Lucas (whom I still consider a monstrous puncher) and congrats to Lucas for staying in the fight despite a debilitating injury and for giving the paying public their money's worth. Nice to see both fighters investing so heavily in their bodywork as well.
> 
> Really quite pathetic that someone has to try to put a downer of this fight. Just grow up and enjoy the sport and stop worrying what the "opposing" fans think.


it's easy to act humble when your guy loses.

before the fight the mathysse cocksucker wanted me banned because i made a thread about not being impressed with mathysse.

he wanted to play it that way so i'm giving it that way.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Relentless said:


> it's easy to act humble when your guy loses.
> 
> before the fight the mathysse cocksucker wanted me banned because i made a thread about not being impressed with mathysse.
> 
> he wanted to play it that way so i'm giving it that way.


Fine. Send him a private message then. Your whole thread is childish.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Fine. Send him a private message then. Your whole thread is childish.


Why?

and its childish but its probably the biggest on the first page :deal


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Why?
> 
> and its childish but its probably the biggest on the first page :deal


You know how it is Relentless, mufuckas always wanna cop a plea when they get slayed.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Blanco said:


> You know how it is Relentless, mufuckas always wanna cop a plea when they get slayed.


So True...Its funny how people claimed Garcia would duck Lucas, would get steamrolled, would get knocked out so fast, ect. Now people want to act civil when some of Lucas' fans were dishing it out...If you cant accept it in return then don't dish it out...Its quite simple...I remember when I got laughed at for picking Garcia to beat Lucas...Now look at them (not all of his fans but some)


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Rudyard said:


> So True...Its funny how people claimed Garcia would duck Lucas, would get steamrolled, would get knocked out so fast, ect. Now people want to act civil when some of Lucas' fans were dishing it out...If you cant accept it in return then don't dish it out...Its quite simple...I remember when I got laughed at for picking Garcia to beat Lucas...Now look at them (not all of his fans but some)


Yup, I'm pretty sure you remember when the man in ya avatar Andre Ward was scheduled to fight Mikkel Kessler in the opening round of the Super Six Tournament, you had all these Kessler fans claiming Kessler was gonna murk Ward like nothing and breeze through the S6 tournament like nothing, but when Ward completely dominated Kessler you had all these crybabies blaming the headbutts and referee for Ward's win when both the butts and ref were not the determining factors for why Ward completely schooled Kessler, a fighter whom Ward was suppose to fold against as soon as Kessler touched him.

Same situation with Danny as well.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Don't diminish Garcia's win by calling Mathysse a bum when both are very clearly skilled and the top men in their division.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> You know how it is Relentless, mufuckas always wanna cop a plea when they get slayed.


:yep


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep


Where's ya boy Doc been at? lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Where's ya boy Doc been at? lol


:lol: That's what I'm tryin to figure out. He's pulling some pactard stuff right now...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rudyard said:


> The knockdown came from a blow so how it bullshit?? Come on man, you're better than this...you're sounding real butthurt now...The KD was legit...He caught Lucas and Lucas went down..thats a fact not fiction.
> 
> And when you get through, its a clear win for Garcia no matter how you try to downplay it!


uumm no, everyone has agreed KD was bullshit as Lucas was tangled in the ropes and took 3 cleans shots which weren't legit shots and the ref should have stopped the action,those are the rules and thats what won Garcia the fight. I was impressed by Garcia, who showed he was tough and could dog it out and be disciplined but he had a few strokes of luck and scraped it on the cards, not a clear win and a rematch is necessary. If this was anyone else but Lucas no-one would be accused of being butthurt


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Fine. Send him a private message then. Your whole thread is childish.





Relentless said:


> Why?
> 
> and its childish but its probably the biggest on the first page :deal


where are you getting this from? i didnt want you banned for dissing Matthysse, complete bullshit :lol: its a bit sad you have got mixed up and held onto this for so long, i repeat I never wanted you banned for saying Lucas is shit or whatever, thats a personal opinion


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> I'm a Matthysse fan. Not a hardcore one or anything like that, but I root for the guy and enjoy watching him fight. I've got to say, what's the problem here?
> 
> What I saw on Saturday was a highly competitive back and forth fight in which both fighters traded heavy leather and exhibited all the traits you can expect from two top level fighters. It wasn't a fight for the ages, but it was never dull, and at the end of the night the right man walked away with the victory. It was also a fight in which you could see the other man winning given a chance of a rematch. Congrats to Garcia from coming back from a shaky first few rounds to clinch the fight and for taking some of the shots he did from Lucas (whom I still consider a monstrous puncher) and congrats to Lucas for staying in the fight despite a debilitating injury and for giving the paying public their money's worth. Nice to see both fighters investing so heavily in their bodywork as well.
> 
> Really quite pathetic that someone has to try to put a downer of this fight. Just grow up and enjoy the sport and stop worrying what the "opposing" fans think.


Exactly :deal add in a bit of controversy with the reffing in the build up and the rematch will sell well and would be the best fight still for both men


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

As I said many times before the fight,picking Matthyse to win was in no way suggesting Danny was a bum.The odds were a sham and I knew it was a fairly evenly matched bout.
All I and some others did was pick Matthyse to win.Can't speak for anyone who suggested Danny was a bum but I picked the wrong guy in an evenly matched fight,and whilst the eye was injured fairly it definitely had an impact on the fight as Lucas had to protect it and couldn't get his main weapon off.

That doesn't mean that Danny wouldn't have won either.It was a superb performance and a real announcement.
Can you imagine the shit that will go down if GGG takes a beating any time soon?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

JamieC said:


> where are you getting this from? i didnt want you banned for dissing Matthysse, complete bullshit :lol: its a bit sad you have got mixed up and held onto this for so long, i repeat I never wanted you banned for saying Lucas is shit or whatever, thats a personal opinion


you know the thread i'm talking about cocksucker.

and it's even more sad that you get butt hurt over the internet when someone says something about a guy who doesn't even know of your existence.

mathysse got treated like a child, his overrated power didn't even scratch garcias pretty face.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Relentless said:


> you know the thread i'm talking about cocksucker.
> 
> and it's even more sad that you get butt hurt over the internet when someone says something about a guy who doesn't even know of your existence.
> 
> mathysse got treated like a child, his overrated power didn't even scratch garcias pretty face.


i really dont, nor did i ever say you should be banned for not liking matthysse, i can conceive i said it about your shit trolling, youre pretty annoying and dont contribute anything. and i dont get butthurt (youre not even American are you?) i dont really care, Matthysse gets underrated but he is the equal of Garcia as shown by last Saturday.

Youre baiting but whatever he did not get treated like a child, an incorrect KD call actually cost him the fight otherwise he would have won


----------

